# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Comment modifier la puissance du frigo

## Invit

Bonjour,

Comme tout le monde a forcment un frigo chez soi (du moins je l'espre) je me demandais  quoi consiste le bouton qui tourne en haut du frigo prs de la lumire, le mien il y a marqu : "Stop - 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7", moi question est de savoir si ces chiffres correspond  la puissance que le frigo va sortir ou bien consiste au degr voulu ?

Merci bien

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> "1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7"


si je compare avec le mien, 1 = pas beaucoup froid ... 7 = trs froid.

Tu rgles en fonction de la temprature o est situ l'engin, et de ce que tu as envie, genre 7 c'est bien pour te casser l'mail des dents  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Moi je rpondrais bien "les deux mon gnral", si tu veux plus de froid alors le frigo consommera plus...

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
C'est amusant cette histoire de frigo ... Bon, moi, j'aime pas trop c'est trop petit. Perso, j'achte des congelos bahut, comme ca je peux stocker les corps de mes victimes sans avoir a les dcouper de suite.  ::mrgreen:: 
Bon, bref.
Je reviens sur mon truc "amusant": si j'ai bien compris, l'air chaud monte. A peu prs quoi, je crois.
Donc, thoriquement, c'est en haut du frigo qu'il devrait faire le moins froid.
Hors, c'est en bas qu'il y a bien souvent des bacs, bacs a lgumes bien souvent. Et ces lgumes, ils ont besoin d'tre conservs moins froid que certaines autres choses (environ 6 a 8C, diront nous, si ma mmoire est bonne).
En plus, comme vous achetez surement de beaux lgumes venus de la terre, ils sont "sales".
Et en haut, on devrait mettre tout ce qui est "sensible", tels que tout produit entam, sur lequel vous ne voudriez rien voir se renverser / dposer (a moins que vous ne soyez srs de les entreposer dans des boites parfaitement hermetiques).
Rsultat, je suis sur que dans bien des frigos, il y a des denres qui sont stockes a la mauvaise temprature, et que mme en poussant la puissance, on n'arrive juste qu'a congler inutilement des produits qui n'en avaient pas besoin.

Il faudrait des frigos compltement compartiments, avec indication de la T par tage, histoire d'tre sr que tout est bien dans le bon tat.

----------


## ternel

Cool, une occasion de briser un mythe.
*L'air chaud ne monte pas.*
Du moins pas par principe.

Il possde une plus grande agitation molculaire que l'air froid. C'est  dire que ses molcules se dplacent plus vite. (mouvement brownien plus rapide, si ca dit quelque chose  quelqu'un).

Du coup, les molcules chaudes se dplacent plus loin que les froides.
Le sol tant compact, toutes les molcules rebondissent dessus. Par contre, il n'y a pas de plafond ( notre chelle).

Les molcules chaudes partent plus vite de leur point de dpart, mais pas vers le bas: elles fuient donc vers le haut (et les cts...)

Dans une enceinte ferme relativement petite, il n'y a pas de direction privilgiable.

Par contre, les molcules rapides percuttent les plus lentes, en leur donnant un peu de leur vitesse: la temprature s'homognise.


Dans un frigo, c'est encore pire, parce qu'il y a un appareil tricheur.
La pompe  chaleur prend de l'air _en bas_, le sort du coffre du frigo, le refroidi, et le rinjecte _en haut_ du frigo.

_PS: je savais bien qu'un jour, mes cours de thermodynamique servirait._

----------


## Escapetiger

> "Stop - 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7", moi question est de savoir si ces chiffres correspond  la puissance que le frigo va sortir ou bien consiste au degr voulu ?


C'est cod en base 8 (octal) ?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syst%C3%A8me_octal



> Le systme de numration octal est le systme de numration de base 8, et utilise les chiffres de 0  7. D'aprs l'ouvrage de Donald Knuth's, The Art of Computer Programming, il fut invent par le roi Charles XII de Sude...

----------


## Bovino

> il y a marqu : "Stop - 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7"


C'est pour que tes enfants puissent continuer  apprendre  compter mme quand ils sont punis dans le frigo.
Mais bon, j'avoue, on est peu  le savoir.

----------


## Invit

Non c'est pour jouer  1234567 freeze !

L'air chaud monte je crois car sinon lorsque vous lachez des caisses, a restera au sol et on crevera tous

----------


## AdmChiMay

Ouais, bon alors :
Tous les frigos n'ont pas une graduation qui va jusque 7, et certains ont mme une graduation en degrs (celsius ou Fahrenheit (ou autre,  voir (mince, si Jipt passe par l, il va me pointer mes parenthses (mais au moins mes 3 points sont en bloc l)))).La fourniture de froid, ou devrais-je dire l'alimentation en froid, ne s'effectue pas en bas du frigo. Donc pour le coup de l'air chaud qui a tendance  monter, c'est loup, au moins en partie. On risque plutt de se trouver dans ces phnomnes d'inversion de temprature, qui font qu'on a des bancs de brume en couche stagnantes en l'air voir entre deux eaux, ou des fumes de chemine qui stagnent  hauteur constante pas trs haut. Donc, il devrait y avoir une zone de brume stationnaire quelque part dans le frigo. Mais peut-tre qu'en ouvrant la porte, on la dgage avant de pouvoir l'observer ? quelqu'un a mis une camra pour surveiller ?Et que se passe-t-il si on a un frigo 2.0, av toutes les connections et tout et tout ?Et je ne parle pas de tout ce qui peut favoriser l'entropie, qui ne demande qu' grandir en ce bas monde, cf. la discussion sur le refroidissement de la tasse de caf avec le nuage de crme. Sachant que la tasse de caf est aprs tout aussi un bon gnrateur de mouvement brownien, et accompagn d'un biscuit sec, qui sait ce qu'il peut arriver selon certaines sources :;): .
Bon, il est peut-tre temps que j'aille faire dodo ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bon, il est peut-tre temps que j'aille faire dodo ?


J'espre que tu en as profit pour dormir dans le frigo afin d'observer, je cite, "une zone de brume stationnaire quelque part dans le frigo" ...

----------


## Invit

Arretez de dtourner ma question, personne n'a toujours pas rpondu  la question qui est de savoir  quoi correspond ces chiffres:  la puissance (1 < 2< 3< 4< 5< 6< 7) ou au degr voulu ?

----------


## AdmChiMay

Les deux se tiennent un peu par la main
De ma vision, c'est comme les fours : tu as des chiffres nombres, ou bien des degrs, et il existe une table de correspondance. Et cela a un lien avec l'nergie consomme, de toutes faons.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Arretez de dtourner ma question, personne n'a toujours pas rpondu  la question qui est de savoir  quoi correspond ces chiffres:  la puissance (1 < 2< 3< 4< 5< 6< 7) ou au degr voulu ?


Pourquoi tu n'exprimentes pas ?
Un thermomtre dans le frigo, du mets sur 7, et tu vois si tu perds toute ta bouffe ou si tout est congel ...

----------


## Bovino

> personne n'a toujours pas rpondu  la question


 ::weird:: 

C'est pas vrai, tu as eu des rponses, mais aussi et surtout des non rponses, donc on est nombreux  avoir "pas rpondu".
Ensuite, on est dans la taverne : il faut s'attendre  tout ici !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je ne pense pas que ce soit des degrs : si tu mets sur 7 a fait plus froid que sur 1 alors que 1C est plus froid que 7C...
Je pense, comme a a t dit plus haut que a ressemble  ce qu'on a sur les fours : ces nombres avec une correspondance de temprature

----------


## Bovino

De l  considrer qu'il s'agit d'un banal thermostat, a enlverait beaucoup de charme  la discussion...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

J'ai un peu test et il semble que ces nombres correspondent  la puissance car j'ai passer mon frigo de 2  4, et un bol de liquide a gel.

Merci  tous de vos retours d'(in)expriences (ou pas).

@Bovino: quand je disais que personne n'avais toujours pas rpondu  la question, je sous entendais que ceux qui ont post ici, rpondaient  cot ou pas  la question  ::):

----------


## foetus

Moi, j'ai compris [ ma faon  ::wow:: ] que si chez toi; il fait
18-19C c'est 1 ou 219-21C c'est 2 ou 3et ainsi de suite ... de faon empirique - stochastique  ::whistle::

----------


## Bovino

> @Bovino: quand je disais que personne n'avais toujours pas rpondu  la question, je sous entendais que ceux qui ont post ici, rpondaient  cot ou pas  la question


Sauf que la tournure "personne n'a pas", en franais, a signifie "tout le monde a".  ::whistle::

----------


## Jipt

> Sauf que la tournure "personne n'a pas", en franais, a signifie "tout le monde a".


C'est comme quand on dit, en entrant dans un lieu public vide,  il n'y a jamais personne ici ! , ce qui signifie qu'il y a toujours quelqu'un, l'inverse de ce qu'on voulait dire.

----------


## giragu03

> C'est comme quand on dit, en entrant dans un lieu public vide,  il n'y a jamais personne ici ! , ce qui signifie qu'il y a toujours quelqu'un, l'inverse de ce qu'on voulait dire.


 ::koi:: 
Tu es sr de ton coup ? Tu veux dire que la forme correcte serait  Il y a personne  ?
Pour moi, la structure  il n'y a personne  est correcte et est le contraire de  il y a quelqu'un , de mme que  personne ne...  est le contraire de  quelqu'un... 
Ce que soulignait Bovino est que Flowin a utilis une structure avec double ngation  personne ne... pas...  qui est donc le contraire de  personne ne...  et qui donc signifie  quelqu'un... .
Par consquent, autant je partage l'avis de Bovino, autant, pour une fois, j'ai de srieux doutes sur la justesse de tes affirmations.

EDIT :
Aprs une petite recherche dans le dictionnaire de l'Acadmie franaise, voici ce que j'ai trouv :
 PERSONNE est aussi un pronom masculin, qui ne s'emploie qu'au singulier, et qui signifie Quelqu'un. _Y a-t-il personne d'assez hardi? Je doute que personne y russisse. Il ne veut pas que personne soit ls._ Le plus souvent il est accompagn d'une ngation et signifie Nul, qui que ce soit. En ce sens, il est toujours masculin et on ne l'emploie jamais qu'au singulier. _Personne ne sera assez hardi pour le faire. Il n'y a personne si peu instruit des affaires qui ne sache.... Je ne connais personne d'aussi heureux que cette femme. Personne ne peut-il me dire ce qu'il est devenu? Personne ne peut mieux savoir cela que lui. Il a parl sans que personne le contredt. Il est assez brave pour ne craindre personne. Je n'y suis pour personne. Y a-t-il quelqu'un ici?_ En rponse et elliptiquement, _Personne_. 

Donc, pour reprendre ton exemple,  il n'y a personne  correspond bien au contraire de  il y a quelqu'un .

----------


## Jipt

> Donc, pour reprendre ton exemple,  il n'y a personne  correspond bien au contraire de  il y a quelqu'un .


que j'inverse encore un coup avec  jamais ...

Entre dans un lieu vide, et exclame-toi :  il n'y a personne ici !  = c'est vide.
Inverse avec jamais (attention c'est pas beau) :   jamais il n'y a personne ici !  = jamais c'est vide, donc toujours c'est plein. CQFD.

----------


## giragu03

> que j'inverse encore un coup avec  jamais ...
> 
> Entre dans un lieu vide, et exclame-toi :  il n'y a personne ici !  = c'est vide.
> Inverse avec jamais (attention c'est pas beau) :   jamais il n'y a personne ici !  = jamais c'est vide, donc toujours c'est plein. CQFD.


Je ne l'avais pas vu comme a... Mais, dans ce cas  Il n'y a personne ici jamais ! , tu lui donnes quel sens ?
En mme temps d'aprs le dictionnaire, on a personne = qui que ce soit (dit comme a, on croirait que j'ai fum...) et donc dans  Il n'y a jamais personne  qu'est-ce qui nous empche de prendre ce sens ? Mais dans ce cas, je te concde que a peut s'appliquer aussi pour la phrase Flowin, qui prendrait le sens qu'il souhaitait lui donner (aucune rponse ne lui a t faite).

EDIT : d'ailleurs, dans la dfinition de personne, tu interprtes comment la phrase  En ce sens, il est toujours masculin et on ne l'emploie jamais qu'au singulier. . A-t-elle un sens contraire de  En ce sens, il est toujours masculin et on ne l'emploie qu'au singulier.  ?

----------


## Bovino

Pas vraiment, contrairement  hte par exemple qui est toujours ambigu car dsignant soit celui qui reoit soit celui qui est reu, il n'y a aucune ambigut possible pour personne car dans le sens "n'importe qui", il s'agit d'un nom et ncessite donc un article.  :;):

----------


## giragu03

Dans l'exemple  Je doute que personne y russisse , je le vois bien au sens de  quelqu'un  (ou  n'importe qui ). Mais je peux me tromper...

----------


## Bovino

Ben en fait, *ce serait plutt le contraire* et j'avoue que je suis surpris !



> PERSONNE est aussi un pronom masculin, qui ne s'emploie qu'au singulier, et qui signifie Quelqu'un. Le plus souvent il est accompagn d'une ngation et signifie Nul, qui que ce soit. En ce sens, il est toujours masculin et on ne l'emploie jamais qu'au singulier.


 ::?:

----------


## giragu03

C'est ce que j'essayais de dire (pas forcment clairement), mais personne est relativement ambig. Si tu vas au bout de la dfinition du dictionnaire de l'Acadmie (je l'ai mise il y a quelques messages), tu vois qu'il prend plus ou moins les deux sens. Avec jamais (dans la phrase de Jipt) qui lui aussi peut laisser quelques doutes sur son sens, on arrive avec des phrases courantes qu'on ne sait pas interprter correctement (enfin, je pense aussi que je me fais des nuds au cerveau pour rien et que je cherche trop loin une rponse qui doit tre plus simple).

----------


## Jipt

Allez, je vous recopie mon Larousse 2003 : 

*Personne* pronom indfini masculin singulier. *1.* (Avec la ngation _ne_.) Aucun tre, nul. _Personne n'est venu_. *2.* (Sans la ngation.) Quelqu'un, quiconque. _Je suis sorti sans que personne s'en aperoive_.

Le problme de notre poque, c'est qu'on fait souvent sauter une partie d'une ngation, genre _il a pas russi_. L on peut traduire sans se poser de question. 
Mais pour _personne a russi_, a veut hlas bien dire que _quelqu'un a russi_...

Et dans mon histoire avec _jamais_, on a bien les deux termes d'une ngation correcte : il n'y a pas/plus/jamais... -- et si on y rajoute _personne_, c'est le _personne_ du point 2 de la dfinition du dico, soit _quelqu'un_.

O est mon aspirine ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Allez, je vous recopie mon Larousse 2003 : 
> 
> *Personne* pronom indfini masculin singulier. *1.* (Avec la ngation _ne_.) Aucun tre, nul. _Personne n'est venu_. *2.* (Sans la ngation.) Quelqu'un, quiconque. _Je suis sorti sans que personne s'en aperoive_.
> 
> Le problme de notre poque, c'est qu'on fait souvent sauter une partie d'une ngation, genre _il a pas russi_. L on peut traduire sans se poser de question. 
> Mais pour _personne a russi_, a veut hlas bien dire que _quelqu'un a russi_...
> 
> Et dans mon histoire avec _jamais_, on a bien les deux termes d'une ngation correcte : il n'y a pas/*plus*/jamais... -- et si on y rajoute _personne_, c'est le _personne_ du point 2 de la dfinition du dico, soit _quelqu'un_.
> 
> O est mon aspirine ?


Et il faut rajouter la prononciation de *plus* variant selon les pays (du nord au sud en gnral pour la France mtropolitaine, avec des variantes belges, suisses, qubcoises, runionnaises, antillaises, sngalaises, polynsiennes, etc ... ! )

*Plus* qui peut se prononcer "plu" (au sens "ngatif", plus personne = zro )  & "plusse" ( au sens positif, plus de personne = "+", l'_addition_ )

O est ton aspirine Jipt ? je prends la mienne ds maintenant  ::ptdr::  bis

----------


## giragu03

> Et dans mon histoire avec _jamais_, on a bien les deux termes d'une ngation correcte : il n'y a pas/plus/jamais... -- et si on y rajoute _personne_, c'est le _personne_ du point 2 de la dfinition du dico, soit _quelqu'un_.


Donc on est d'accord sur le fait que  Il n'y a jamais personne ici  signifie bien que le dit lieu est peu achaland ou je n'ai rien compris ?

 ::arrow::  cours s'avaler un tube d'aspirine...

EDIT : On va braquer une pharmacie pour une phrase de tous les jours... Et pour conclure que personne c'est quelqu'un  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

fouhhh, vous m'avez fait rigoler hier avec vos aspirines, c'tait d'enfer !
J'espre qu'il vous en reste...




> Donc on est d'accord sur le fait que  Il n'y a jamais personne ici  signifie bien que le dit lieu est peu achaland ou je n'ai rien compris ?


La nuit portant conseil, suis all voir ce matin dans le dico le mot "jamais" 
 ::aie:: 
Lui aussi fonctionne comme "personne", avec ou sans "ne"  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Avec = en aucun temps,  aucun moment.
Sans = en un moment quelconque.

Mais pourquoi j'ai dmarr ce truc-l, moi  ::marteau:: 

Reprenons : j'entre dans un lieu vide, je peux dire "il n'y a personne". J'y retourne le lendemain et c'est pareil, le surlendemain idem, au bout d'une semaine o j'y suis all tous les jours je peux dire "tous les jours il n'y a personne" ou, plus joli, "il n'y a toujours personne", ie "c'est tous les jours vide".
La dfinition de "jamais" tant ce qu'elle est et si je raccorde "ne" avec "personne" (au sens de nobody, donc), il semblerait que je puisse remplacer "toujours" par "jamais"  ::fou::  sans trop changer le sens  ::cfou:: .
Donc je me suis gourr quand j'ai mis a sur le tapis, et c'est toi qui a raison.
Mea culpa.

Ceci tant dit, j'ai quand mme un peu du mal  reconnatre que "il n'y a jamais personne" puisse avoir + ou - le mme sens (la mme valeur) que "il n'y a toujours personne" (qui me semble plus prs de la vrit) : la premire forme est peut-tre un abus de langage.

----------


## giragu03

> Salut,
> 
> fouhhh, vous m'avez fait rigoler hier avec vos aspirines, c'tait d'enfer !
> J'espre qu'il vous en reste...


Le plus drle dans l'histoire, c'est que je n'avais pas vu le message d'Escapetiger quand j'ai crit le mien.



> La nuit portant conseil, suis all voir ce matin dans le dico le mot "jamais" 
> 
> Lui aussi fonctionne comme "personne", avec ou sans "ne"   
> Avec = en aucun temps,  aucun moment.
> Sans = en un moment quelconque.


C'est _ever_ ou _never_ en anglais et c'est ce qui m'a conduit  te poser la question sur la phrase du dictionnaire acadmique (on peut supposer que ceux qui ont crit a parlent correctement franais  ::):  ).



> Mais pourquoi j'ai dmarr ce truc-l, moi 
> 
> Reprenons : j'entre dans un lieu vide, je peux dire "il n'y a personne". J'y retourne le lendemain et c'est pareil, le surlendemain idem, au bout d'une semaine o j'y suis all tous les jours je peux dire "tous les jours il n'y a personne" ou, plus joli, "il n'y a toujours personne", ie "c'est tous les jours vide".
> La dfinition de "jamais" tant ce qu'elle est et si je raccorde "ne" avec "personne" (au sens de nobody, donc), il semblerait que je puisse remplacer "toujours" par "jamais"  sans trop changer le sens .


Pour faire simple, soit tu associes  ne  et  personne  et donc  jamais  veut dire  toujours , soit tu associes  ne  et  jamais  et  personne  veut dire  quelqu'un   ::aie::   ::cfou::   ::fou:: 



> Donc je me suis gourr quand j'ai mis a sur le tapis, et c'est toi qui a raison.


Jipit, je t'en prie, pas toi... En mme temps, je comprends que tu sois tout retourn par ces  jamais  qui sont en fait des  toujours  et ces  personne  qui sont  quelqu'un .



> Mea culpa.


Merci de cette erreur, a nous a permis de nous instruire.



> Ceci tant dit, j'ai quand mme un peu du mal  reconnatre que "il n'y a jamais personne" puisse avoir + ou - le mme sens (la mme valeur) que "il n'y a toujours personne" (qui me semble plus prs de la vrit) : la premire forme est peut-tre un abus de langage.


Dans ce cas,  toujours  aurait plus le sens de comme par le pass :  Il n'y a personne comme par le pass  mais rien n'exclut que a change. Je lui donnerais bien un des sens de  encore  (celui de la continuit par rapport au pass), mais si on part sur les diffrents sens de  encore  on ne va jamais s'en sortir.

Extrait du dictionnaire de l'Acadmie :


```

```

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par *Jipt*
> Donc je me suis gourr quand j'ai mis a sur le tapis, et c'est toi qui a raison.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jipit, je t'en prie, pas toi... En mme temps, je comprends que tu sois tout retourn par ces  jamais  qui sont en fait des  toujours  et ces  personne  qui sont  quelqu'un .


Bah vi, me suis foutu dedans  ::aie:: 
Mais ton explication est la bonne :  force de tourner a dans la tte, je ne sais plus o j'en suis  ::mrgreen:: 
@ pluche,

----------


## foetus

Il n'y a personne pour rpondre au problme de Jipt ... du moins pas grand monde  ::mrgreen:: 

Heureusement dans un sens que jamais personne ne rponde (comme Gaston et son tlphone), vu les messages de margoulins.
/blague Ou sinon Terence Hill va venir /blague off

Sinon, j'ai trouv un mot franais qui n'existe pas  ::aie:: . Un exemple: quelle praticit cette molette pour rguler son rfrigrateur

----------


## Jipt

> Sinon, j'ai trouv un mot franais qui n'existe pas . Un exemple: quelle praticit cette molette pour rguler son rfrigrateur


Lequel ? _Praticit_ (les 3 autres sont trop bien connus) ? Perdu !



source  ::P:

----------


## foetus

praticit ou practicit est bien ajout au dictionnaire mais fait dbat  ::mrgreen::  (en plus de faire saigner les oreilles  ::aie:: )

Un billet de Dominique Rgnier



> Les 12 termes et expressions  bannir de votre vocabulaire...
> 
> 
> Depuis quelques annes on assiste  un laisser-aller dans le choix des mots et expressions des gens dans leur vie de tous les jours ou, dans leur vie professionnelle
> Il y a d'abord la pratique rcurrente d'emploi de termes qui n'existent pas.
> Autant dire qu'il s'agit-l d'un aspect peu admissible.
> En effet, par mimtisme ou, pour se conformer  un langage utilis dans le milieu de l'entreprise le plus souvent, on n'hsite plus  galvauder notre langue et, le dictionnaire, qui devrait tre considr comme un rfrentiel incontournable. Prenons le nologisme "impacter".
> Combien de fois l'entendons-nous ? Mieux mme, on utilise ce nologisme au participe prsent avec "impactant".
> En management, il n'est pas rare d'entendre parler d'un "objectif impactant".
> ...

----------


## Bovino

Vivement les smileys :a me fait vraiment rire: et :je rigole fort: tellement plus pratiques  utiliser !  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, c'est bizarre car "impactant" ne me choque pas plus que a car je trouve que sa sonorit correspond mieux au sens qu'on lui donne que les autres quivalents voqus...

Quant  A+, quelle stupidit, ++ est beaucoup plus adquat (et qu'on ne me dise pas que "C plus tard" serait plus correct que C++).  ::aie:: 

*EDIT*
Je trouve qu'il y a selon moi le summum de l'immondice auditive qui a t oubli : l'effroyable  trop pas .

----------


## Jipt

> Je trouve qu'il y a selon moi le summum de l'immondice auditive qui a t oubli : l'effroyable  trop pas .


Et encore le monsieur n'a pas parl du verlan !
a tombe bien, je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui : pour qu'une langue soit vivante, faut qu'elle triture les mots, qu'elle en invente, qu'elle en abandonne, bref, qu'elle bouge. Sinon on pouvait rester au latin, hein !

Mais ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : inventer des mots, des expressions, OK, mais dans les rgles ! Je repense toujours  ce "disponiblent" trouv un jour sur une pub et un peu  vomir, quoi !

Et, tiens, pour en revenir au verlan, ai entendu un jour du verlan sur du verlan. Ben vi : au dbut verlan = langue code pour que tout le monde ne comprenne pas ; et quand le mot verlanis (lol !) devient un nom commun, ben faut le... verlaniser  nouveau, ce qui gnre un retour dform  l'original. Dmo : femme --> meuf' (mais tout le monde connat) --> feumeu, mdr !

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Et, tiens, pour en revenir au verlan, ai entendu un jour du verlan sur du verlan. Ben vi : au dbut verlan = langue code pour que tout le monde ne comprenne pas ; et quand le mot verlanis (lol !) devient un nom commun, ben faut le... verlaniser  nouveau, ce qui gnre un retour dform  l'original. Dmo : femme --> meuf' (mais tout le monde connat) --> feumeu, mdr !


Sachant que maintenant les jeunes sont passs  meufeu depuis un petit moment dj.
Mais du coup.... ils sont bloqus...

----------


## ternel

non, il nous feront un "meufeu", puis "eufmeu".
Je les ai dj entendu

... et mme lu sur un facebook.
Mes yeux en saignent encore  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> J'espre que tu en as profit pour dormir dans le frigo afin d'observer, je cite, "une zone de brume stationnaire quelque part dans le frigo" ...


il a dormi la lumire allume ?


Sinon, c'est beau la taverne : on part d'une question simple "Comment rgler son frigo ?" et on arrive  se demander si personne est masculin ou fminin, ou  se poser des questions sur l'origine du verlan  ::aie:: 
Et aprs 40 messages, cette question existentielle pose au dpart n'a trouv de rponse. Peut-tre que le 42me message contiendra la solution ? Qui sait ?

----------


## giragu03

> Sinon, c'est beau la taverne : on part d'une question simple "Comment rgler son frigo ?" et on arrive  se demander si personne est masculin ou fminin, ou  se poser des questions sur l'origine du verlan 
> Et aprs 40 messages, cette question existentielle pose au dpart n'a trouv de rponse. Peut-tre que le 42me message contiendra la solution ? Qui sait ?


C'est le concept mme de la taverne, la question pose est la seule  laquelle aucune rponse n'est donne  ::aie::  Et on arrive  des conclusions comme toujours c'est jamais ou que du verlan appliqu  du verlan (donc du mta-verlan ::aie:: ) ne revient pas  prendre le mot d'origine...

Je me dis heureusement qu'on ne doit pas mettre des messages de la taverne dans le btisier parce qu'il est probable que ma rflexion  _Pour faire simple, soit tu associes  ne  et  personne  et donc  jamais  veut dire  toujours , soit tu associes  ne  et  jamais  et  personne  veut dire  quelqu'un_   s'y serait retrouve (si je la voyais hors contexte, je m'inquiterais de la sant mentale du mec qui l'a crite...)

Pour rpondre  tes deux questions, je dirais  Non  et  En lisant ce message, tout le monde 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Jipt

> [...] (si je la voyais hors contexte, je m'inquiterais de la sant mentale du mec qui l'a crite...)


Mais non !

Dernire phrase de la nouvelle  Le protecteur  de Maupassant :  [...] ne recommandez jamais personne.  qui dit bien ce que a veut dire : _ne recommandez jamais quelqu'un._  ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

> Je me dis heureusement qu'on ne doit pas mettre des messages de la taverne dans le btisier parce qu'il est probable que ma rflexion  _Pour faire simple, soit tu associes  ne  et  personne  et donc  jamais  veut dire  toujours , soit tu associes  ne  et  jamais  et  personne  veut dire  quelqu'un_   s'y serait retrouve (si je la voyais hors contexte, je m'inquiterais de la sant mentale du mec qui l'a crite...)


euh... oui, certes...

 je vais prendre de l'aspirine  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> Mais non !


Sortie de la discussion et du contexte, je me demanderais si la personne qui l'a crite tait saine d'esprit... Mme si la remarque me semble juste.



> Dernire phrase de la nouvelle  Le protecteur  de Maupassant :  [...] ne recommandez jamais personne.  qui dit bien ce que a veut dire : _ne recommandez jamais quelqu'un._


Ou  ne recommandez toujours personne   ::ptdr::  (en prenant le sens de  toujours  qui va bien).

Pour revenir sur le billet de Dominique Rgnier cit par Foetus, a m'a bien fait rire : proposer de remplacer  je kiffe grave  par  j'adore beaucoup , sachant que  j'adore  veut dire  j'aime beaucoup ... J'apprcie moyennement  kiffer , mais dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas le remplacer simplement par  j'adore  ?

Une remarque aussi sur  praticit  : certes il est prsent dans le Larousse qui est un dictionnaire usuel et la rfrence pour la plupart des gens, mais il n'est pas dans le dictionnaire de l'Acadmie franaise (ni la huitime dition, ni la neuvime en cours de rdaction qui en est   Rglage ).

----------


## foetus

> J'apprcie moyennement  kiffer , mais dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas le remplacer simplement par  j'adore  ?


C'est de l'argot de banlieue driv d'un mot tranger  ::mrgreen::  : Kiffer vient de larabe كيف, kyf ( haschisch ).
Je l'ai appris dans un reportage type "Capital"  ::mrgreen::  dans lequel un vrai gendarme qui faisait le tour des lyces pour la prvention des drogues douces le disait.

C'est comme "jaille" (ou "s'enjailler"): un nologisme cr par le langage branch ivoirien

 ::whistle::  Ou encore "Nike Oumouk"  ::whistle::

----------


## giragu03

> C'est de l'argot de banlieue driv d'un mot tranger  : Kiffer vient de larabe كيف, kyf ( haschisch ).
> Je l'ai appris dans un reportage type "Capital"  dans lequel un vrai gendarme qui faisait le tour des lyces pour la prvention des drogues douces le disait.


Je le savais, mais pour moi a reste quand mme une volution de la langue (pas forcment terrible de part l'tymologie j'en suis conscient, mais bon). De plus, ce qui me posait le plus problme n'tait pas tant la critique de kiffer que la suggestion de remplacement,  adorer beaucoup . En franais, on dit  adorer  parce que dire  adorer beaucoup  c'est lourd et un petit peu redondant quand mme. En fait, c'est proposer de remplacer quelque chose de contestable par quelque chose de lourd que je critique : quand on veut donner des leons aux gens, il faut quand mme tre un minimum irrprochable...



> C'est comme "jaille" (ou "s'enjailler"): un nologisme cr par le langage branch ivoirien
> 
>  Ou encore "Nike Oumouk"


Alors l, je ne suis pas assez jeune ou assez branch ou assez ivoirien (le ou n'est pas ncessairement exclusif) pour comprendre ces expressions  ::oops::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Sinon, c'est beau la taverne : on part d'une question simple "Comment rgler son frigo ?" et on arrive  se demander si personne est masculin ou fminin, ou  se poser des questions sur l'origine du verlan 
> Et aprs 40 messages, cette question existentielle pose au dpart n'a trouv de rponse. Peut-tre que le 42me message contiendra la solution ? Qui sait ?


C'est que la question a beau tre simple, les normes (NF, Afnor, CE, ISO, etc ...) compliquent la rponse et sont loin d'tre triviales (cf. ci-dessous), un peu comme dans l'IT quoi ! Et trouver une norme en accs libre sur internet quasi impossible. Toutefois ...

http://europa.eu/legislation_summari...tm#AMENDINGACT
Appareils de rfrigration  usage mnager: rendement nergtique

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-conte...LEX:31996L0057
"31996L0057

Directive 96/57/CE du Parlement europen et du Conseil du 3 septembre 1996 concernant les exigences en matire de rendement nergtique des rfrigrateurs, conglateurs et appareils combins lectriques  usage mnager

Journal officiel n L 236 du 18/09/1996 p. 0036 - 0043"
....




> ANNEXE I
> 
> MTHODE DE CALCUL DE LA CONSOMMATION D'LECTRICIT MAXIMALE ADMISE POUR UN APPAREIL DE RFRIGRATION ET PROCDURE DE VRIFICATION DE LA CONFORMIT
> 
> La consommation d'lectricit d'un appareil de rfrigration (qui peut exprime en kWh par 24 heures) dpend de la catgorie d'appareils  laquelle il appartient [par exemple rfrigrateur une toile (*), conglateur coffre, etc.], de son volume et du rendement nergtique de sa construction (paisseur de l'isolation, rendement du compresseur, etc.) et de la diffrence entre la temprature autour de l'appareil et celle  l'intrieur. La fixation des normes de rendement nergtique doit donc prvoir des tolrances pour les facteurs endognes principaux qui influencent la consommation nergtique (c'est--dire la catgorie et le volume de l'appareil). C'est pourquoi les consommations d'lectricit maximales admises pour un appareil de rfrigration sont dfinies par une quation linaire qui est fonction du volume de l'appareil, avec dfinition d'une quation diffrente pour chaque catgorie d'appareils.
> 
> Pour calculer la consommation d'lectricit maximale admise d'un appareil donn, il faut donc commencer par classer cet appareil dans l'une des catgories de la liste suivante:
> 
> >TABLE>
> ...

----------


## troumad

Personne n'a parl de l'optimisation du frigo en fonction des saisons !

En effet, vous savez tous que derrire le frigo, a chauffe. Comme en physique, rien ne se cre, rien ne se perd, on peut facilement voir de combien a chauffe :
la quantit d'nergie pompe dans le frigo pour refroidir + la consommation du frigo en lectricit (P=UI).
L'hiver, il est une bonne ide de chauffer la maison. Par contre, l't c'est une mauvaise ide. Donc, il faut placer en dehors de sa maison l'arrire du frigo pour ne pas chauffer sa maison. Si on arrive vraiment  bricoler l'arrire de son frigo pour le mettre dehors l't, en ouvrant la porte du frigo on refroidit la maison. Sinon, ce refroidissement n'est que passag car aprs le frigo va tourner pour se refroidir. Cette chameur pompe sera alors redonne par le radiateur avec en surplus la puissane lectrique utilise pas le frigo pour se refroidir.
De plus, comme le rendement est proportionnel  la diffrence de temprature entre l'intrieur du frigo et le radiateur, si on met le radiateur au chaud dehors l't, le frigo aura un bien bien rendement. On finira pas dire qu'on peut s'en servir comme climatisation...  ::help::

----------


## AdmChiMay

De toutes faons, on s'en fout du rendement.
Ce qui compte, c'est la facture. Et *l*, il faut sortir le fameux *cosinus φ*.
Et l encore,  ce mme endroit, les inspecteurs de l'EDF n'aiment pas les spcialistes des condensateurs.

[Edit] @troumad : par cette _chameur pompe_, veux-tu dire que ce n'est plus la marmotte, mais le chameau qui emballe ?
Ok, je vais dormir [/Edit]

----------


## troumad

*cosinus φ* ? Tu crois qu'EDF vrifie a chez le particulier ? Oublie la puissance ractive, elle ne t'apporte rien. Elle ne sert qu' faire chauffer les fils lectriques entre chez toi et la centrale lectrique. C'est pour les pattes des oiseaux l'hiver.

----------


## AdmChiMay

Et bien oui c'est arriv ! Et plusieurs fois, selon mes oreilles.
Disons que quand la facture baisse trop par rapport  l'nergie qui est effectivement envoye, certains chez EDF cherchent ce qui fuit ou ce qui fausse la mesure du compteur. Dans les cas rapports, il n'y avait pas que le frigo de dvoy (comme quoi, faut pas en faire trop).

----------


## troumad

De toutes faons, le cos φ, on ne l'utilise pas (pas de puissance active chez le consommateur/client : a ne chauffe pas, a ne fournit rien). Si on a un mauvais cos φ, c'est juste qu'on a des condos ou des selfs qui ont des problmes. Il ne fait pas baisser la consommation de puissance. Il fait juste que la puissance achete s'loigne de P=UI (en VA : Volt Ampre) car elle est P=UI cos φ (en W).
Il fait juste qu'EDF (ErDF, RTE) consomme plus que prvu car il fournit une intensit plus importante que celle qui est achet et qui n'est pas en phase avec la tension.

Pour info, il faut avoir φ=0 ce qui donne cos φ=1, plus cos φ est mauvais, plus il se rapproche de 0. On peut juste en rajoutant des selfs ou des condos faire que φ se rapproche de 0 sans augmenter la consommation en W ( la rsistance parasite prs de ces lments) pour viter de faire perdre de la puissance inutile dans les fils  haute tension. Cet ajustement ne ferra perdre aucune puissance aux quipements branchs, ne ferra pas payer plus et ferra conomiser de l'nergie lors de l'acheminement du courant entre le producteur et l'utilisateur. C'est pour a qu'EDF (ou autre) vrifie les cos φ chez les consommateurs qui ont des quipements qui gnrent ce φ, surtout des moteurs ou transformateurs  mon avis.

----------

